# Starrgabel; Inferno-Felgen



## remy10 (13. August 2003)

Grade bei m großen E eingestellt, also bei Interesse tüchtig bieten 

Inferno-Felgen 

CroMo Starrgabel


----------



## remy10 (15. August 2003)

...noch 5 Tage


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

